# help, my site



## Whitey

Hi, I run the music website, http://www.ausmc.com, however I am struggling to promote it.  Does anyone have any simple ideas for how i could get more visitors - it's only been open for 3 months, is it simply a matter of waiting for it to get bigger through word of mouth etc..


----------



## ian

The site design looks great. 
Personally I am not a fan of frames, search engines can be a fantastic source of traffic.
Also why do you have the forums hosted under a different domain. I would be inclined to have the entire site hosted under the one domain.
One of the best ways to promote it is to try and gain as many inbound links from other australian music related sites as possible.


----------



## Suzanne

Very nice site Whitey, lots of luck on the promotion.


----------



## teclance

Hi Whitey 

I have sent a PM. (or will be depending if u get this before I am done writing it)


----------



## AainaalyaA

well designed site! you could associate yourself with the Music Industry in your area non? talk to the PRESS/Media, Publishing houses {Magazines} and work a way to promote a WIN/WIN relationship

later,

AA


----------



## pipit

Nice site!!!


----------



## Eric Bland

*RE: internet marketing*

Internet marketing and advertising is one way. Try overture, or other PPC services that charge you a fee each time someone clicks to your site.


----------



## ciuboda

looks very nice!
Try adwords on google


----------



## jesbax

if you go to some of the web sites that have a searce engine they will have a link to place your web page on.  Some are free but pay to be on the preferd list and others are pay to be part of the searce.  Here is a site to get you going.  http://search.yahoo.com/info/submit.html


----------



## Computer Man5

*Web Site*

G'Day. Nice Web site. Try poroting it with Google Ad Sense. www.google.com/adsense

Good Luck. 

JPY


----------



## jfussinger

*Re: Site promotion*

Hi,
Promote your site with free directories, lots of hits to be had there.
Also get lots of music related links, that will increase your page rank, which in turn increases your web site position and hence gets you more hits.
Good luck!
Julian



http://www.bitsnbytesshop.co.uk
Computer components and peripherals


----------



## cykx

nevermind


----------

